# Book on Reformed Theology



## baron (Sep 1, 2009)

What is the best one book on Reformed Theology? This is for a friend who is starting to seriously consider The Reformed Faith. He is currently reading Systematic Theology by Wayne Grudem.

Thank you.


----------



## rpeters (Sep 1, 2009)

How much has he studied theology?


----------



## Houchens (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't know that I would suggest Grudem's. Louis Berkhof's "Systematic Theology" might be a better choice. I recently purchased mine through "CBD" for next to nothing.


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 1, 2009)

Christ of the Covenants by Robertson or The Unfolding Mystery by Clowney.

If your looking for something more on the doctrines of grace, try Boettner's The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination.

I wouldn't start with Berkhof.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 1, 2009)

The books cited above are good but might be a little on the heavy side. If he's only beginning reading theology,

What is Reformed Theology by R.C. Sproul might be good.

Wouldn't consider Grudem a good representation of Reformed theology.


----------



## Jake (Sep 1, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> The books cited above are good but might be a little on the heavy side. If he's only beginning reading theology,
> 
> What is Reformed Theology by R.C. Sproul might be good.
> 
> Wouldn't consider Grudem a good representation of Reformed theology.



I second What is Reformed Theology by R. C. Sproul for a beginner's point of view.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 1, 2009)

Essentials by R. C. Sproul or a Covenant Theology summary. Horton has one that sounds very good but I haven't read it.

Also there is the Westminster or London Baptist Confession of Faith or the Hiedleburg. Most people bypass those when they should be read first.


----------



## Rogerant (Sep 1, 2009)

Hortons book is the best to start with in my opinion.

The Bookstore at WSC: Putting Amazing Back into Grace by Horton, Michael S.

Then I would recommend Boettners book as well. The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination

Reformed Doctrine of Predestination - By: Loraine Boettner - Christianbook.com


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 1, 2009)

Living for God's Glory: An Introduction to Calvinism :: Joel R. Beeke :: Contemporary Authors :: Modern Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Living for God's Glory: An Introduction to Calvinism :: Joel R. Beeke :: Contemporary Authors :: Modern Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians



Amen to that Bruce. I took a class through that last year and it was very helpful


----------



## larryjf (Sep 1, 2009)

For an introductory treatment i would highly recommend...

Back to Basics: Rediscovering the Richness of the Reformed Faith

For the Westminster Confession i would highly recommend...

The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes


----------



## jason d (Sep 2, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Living for God's Glory: An Introduction to Calvinism :: Joel R. Beeke :: Contemporary Authors :: Modern Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians



 

I've read many and have suggested many to people before but I think the best is "Living for God's Glory" cause it doesn't just talk about small reformation history or just the 5 point but gets into how Calvinism affects the entire life lived. It's really really good. I even suggest it for those "cage-stage" and "old-timer" Calvinist


----------



## Skyler (Sep 2, 2009)

It's not a book, but Dr. Curt Daniel's MP3 series on the History and Theology of Calvinism was one of the major factors in my study of Calvinism. The only drawback is, there are about 75 of them. 

You can find them here for free download if you want them:
"The History and Theology of Calvinism" by Curt Daniel


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 2, 2009)

I second (or third or whatever) Beeke's book for a comprehensive take on Reformed thought in an accessible package. R.C. Sproul's is a VERY easy to read and digest handling of the five points.

It all depends on if you want to deal with soteriological Calvinism (Sproul), the Covenant (Robertson), or a more comprehensive look at Reformed thought (Beeke). All three introductions do a WONDERFUL job (I just gave my older daughter who teaches at a Christian high school the Beeke volume to augment her existing commitment to the five points).


----------



## jogri17 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you're baptist I would suggest you would be asking for book reccomendations your self  


IN all seriousness: The Reformed standards: The 3 forms of unity and The Westminster Confession of Faith.


----------



## Radical_Pilgrim (Sep 2, 2009)

Sproul has a nice Reformed Theology tape set.. It may be on CD as well but my church has it on tape.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 2, 2009)

larryjf said:


> For an introductory treatment i would highly recommend...
> 
> Back to Basics: Rediscovering the Richness of the Reformed Faith
> 
> ...



Larry, I agree on the WCF book. I am walking through it with a friend starting this Tuesday morning over coffee. I have read some and it is good.


----------



## baron (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wanted to thank you all for the book recommendations.


----------



## tonyhipps (Sep 7, 2009)

Skyler said:


> It's not a book, but Dr. Curt Daniel's MP3 series on the History and Theology of Calvinism was one of the major factors in my study of Calvinism. The only drawback is, there are about 75 of them.
> 
> You can find them here for free download if you want them:
> "The History and Theology of Calvinism" by Curt Daniel


Great link Skyler

Two great books for someone just starting to learn about the reformed faith are:

What is Reformed Theology by R.C. Sproul

Debating Calvinism { five points, two views } by Dave Hunt & James White


----------



## eqdj (Sep 7, 2009)

The Three Forms of Unity and The Westminster Standards (or if you're a Baptist, the 1689 Confession of Faith, The Baptist Catechism, and the Orthodox Catechism) along with Thomas Vincent's "Shorter Catechism Explained From Scripture" and Thomas Watson's "Body of Divinity"
The Goldsworthy Trilogy by Graeme Goldsworthy
The Symphony of Scripture: Making Sense of the Bible’s Many Themes by Mark Strom
Our Reasonable Faith: A Survey of Christian Doctrine by Herman Bavinck
A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith by Robert L. Reymond


----------

